# Copies



## Pavel (Aug 21, 2007)

--------


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: 100 free copies of the incredible new library (K2)!!!*

To be fair, I don't think you should say that you're giving your library away for *free*. Writing 5 demos takes time and effort, and both are valuable.


----------



## edafe96 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: 100 free copies of the incredible new library (K2)!!!*



Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Aug 21 said:


> To be fair, I don't think you should say that you're giving your library away for *free*. Writing 5 demos takes time and effort, and both are valuable.



As Ned said: "for free" is something completely different.
Your offer seems to me very misleading.

But one can be curios about the 500 world-class demos you surely will get that way 

Good luck!


----------



## Pavel (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: 100 free copies of the incredible new library (K2)!!!*



edafe96 @ Tue Aug 21 said:


> Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Aug 21 said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair, I don't think you should say that you're giving your library away for *free*. Writing 5 demos takes time and effort, and both are valuable.



As Ned said: "for free" is something comòé    _ÍÚé    _ÍÛé    _ÍÜé    _ÍÝé    _ÍÞé    _Íßé    _Íàé!   _Íáé!   _Íâé!   _Íãé!   _Íäé!   _Íåé!   _Íæé!   _Íçé!   _Íèé!   _Íéé!   _Íêé!   _Íëé!   _Íìé!   _Ííé!   _Íîé!   _Íïé!   _Íðé!   _Íñé!   _Íòé!   _Íóé!   _Íôé!   _Íõé!   _Íöé!   _Í÷é!   _Íøé!   _Íùé!   _Íúé!   _Íûé!   _Íüé!   _Íýé!   _Íþé!   _Íÿé!   _Î é!   _Îé!   _Îé!   _Îé!   _Îé!   _Îé!   _Îé!   _Îé!   _Îé!   _Î	é!   _Î
é!   _Îé!   _Îé!   _Î é!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: 100 free copies of the incredible new library (K2)!!!*

Personally, I never buy a library until I've heard _at least_ 100 demos...


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: 100 free copies of the incredible new library (K2)!!!*

Well this little chat went very well.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: 100 free copies of the incredible new library (K2)!!!*



Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Aug 21 said:


> Personally, I never buy a library until I've heard _at least_ 100 demos...



:mrgreen:


----------



## Pavel (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: 100 free copies of the incredible new library (K2)!!!*



Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Aug 21 said:


> Personally, I never buy a library until I've heard _at least_ 100 demos...




Hi, Ned! . We all laugh office. =) Sweet! . Indeed Garritan is 1000 demo. :D


----------



## Pavel (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: 100 free copies of the incredible new library (K2)!!!*



Craig Sharmat @ Tue Aug 21 said:


> Well this little chat went very well.





Personally want to thank you for the opportunity to talk here. Yesterday guys from the forum "NS" We removed after 3 minutes. And we blocked. They even say "Hi" costs money. =). But we put more advertising here you than for them. Friendly of the forum encouraged us. :wink:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: 100 free copies of the incredible new library (K2)!!!*

Maybe if you did 5 Garritan demos for them...


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: 100 free copies of the incredible new library (K2)!!!*

Five demos in exchange for a $600 library is an awful deal.  1-2 demos in exchange for the library is a litttttle more fair. 

By the way, I'm moving this topic to the COMMERCIAL ANNOUNCEMENTS section. Please post any product-related threads in that section from now on. Thanks!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: 100 free copies of the incredible new library (K2)!!!*



Pavel @ Tue Aug 21 said:


> Craig Sharmat @ Tue Aug 21 said:
> 
> 
> > Well this little chat went very well.
> ...



Well as long as you do not abuse the board here (by constant posting about your library) most of us appreciate info on new products.

Good luck with it and keep us informed.


----------



## Pavel (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: 100 free copies of the incredible new library (K2)!!!*



Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Aug 21 said:


> Maybe if you did 5 Garritan demos for them...



I understand. That would be good. :wink:


----------



## Pavel (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: 100 free copies of the incredible new library (K2)!!!*



Craig Sharmat @ Tue Aug 21 said:


> Pavel @ Tue Aug 21 said:
> 
> 
> > Craig Sharmat @ Tue Aug 21 said:
> ...





Thank you. I think tomorrow we finish talking here. And at 2 months, we will use the section "advertising" :wink:


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: 100 free copies of the incredible new library (K2)!!!*

I'll agree that "free" is the wrong word. But putting that aside, this sounds like a pretty good deal to me. Writing a bunch of tunes is something I do anyway if I don't have a paying gig. The only difference is usually I wròé:   _Ô}é:   _Ô~é:   _Ôé:   _Ô€é:   _Ôé:   _Ô‚é:   _Ôƒé:   _Ô„é:   _Ô…é:   _Ô†é:   _Ô‡é:   _Ôˆé:   _Ô‰é:   _ÔŠé:   _Ô‹é:   _ÔŒé:   _Ôé:   _ÔŽé:   _Ôé:   _Ôé:   _Ô‘é:   _Ô’é:   _Ô“é:   _Ô”é:   _Ô•é:   _Ô–é:   _Ô—é:   _Ô˜é:   _Ô™é:   _Ôšé:   _Ô›é:   _Ôœé:   _Ôé:   _Ôžé:   _ÔŸé:   _Ô é:   _Ô¡é:   _Ô¢é:   _Ô£é:   _Ô¤é:   _Ô¥é:   _Ô¦é:   _Ô§é:   _Ô¨é:   _Ô©é:   _Ôªé:   _Ô«é:   _Ô¬é:   _Ô­é:   _Ô®é:   _Ô¯é:   _Ô°é:   _Ô±


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: 100 free copies of the incredible new library (K2)!!!*

Soooo i'm just wondering where these "orchestra strings" were recorded? *crosses fingers and assumes it's the LSO.


----------



## Ed (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: 100 free copies of the incredible new library (K2)!!!*



choc0thrax @ Tue Aug 21 said:


> Soooo i'm just wondering where these "orchestra strings" were recorded? *crosses fingers and assumes it's the LSO.



haha, you'll be lucky... but then PP proves you dont need to record with the LSO to get really great string samples.


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: 100 free copies of the incredible new library (K2)!!!*

Yeah if you're TJ you don't need to record the LSO for it to be good.


----------



## Chrislight (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: 100 free copies of the incredible new library (K2)!!!*



Aaron Sapp @ Tue Aug 21 said:


> Five demos in exchange for a $600 library is an awful deal.  1-2 demos in exchange for the library is a litttttle more fair.



I agree that 1-2 demos would be more reasonable, considering that one DECENT demo might take a day or more to do. To be honest, I think it would have been far better to request 1-2 demos as I believe people would be more willing to put in their best effort rather than throwing 5 quickie demos together. In the end, you would probably end up with much higher quality work which would show off your library better. My two cents.


----------



## linwood (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: 100 free copies of the incredible new library (K2)!!!*

Yea, I dunno if I'd give 100 copies away for demos. I'd pick a few guys that you like and respect/trust, ask them to do 1 demo for you. Giving away 100 copies puts no value on your product from the get go..... and God knows who you're giving it to. 100 free copies = a torrent somewhere for sure.


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: 100 free copies of the incredible new library (K2)!!!*

I disagree, i'd be more likely to purchase this if there were 500 bad demos to choose from than 200 better ones. Even 500 is just enough.


----------



## Ed (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: 100 free copies of the incredible new library (K2)!!!*



linwood @ Tue Aug 21 said:


> 100 free copies = a torrent somewhere for sure.



You say "for sure" as if that ever had a chance of not happening, 100 free copies or not.


----------



## StrangeCat (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: 100 free copies of the incredible new library (K2)!!!*

people have no idea what they sound like how useful the instruments are and how well they can be played. It might be a lot of work to make even one demo sound great. 
I saw this on KVR too^__^ LOL
Also Incredible K2 Lib is a matter of opinion, someone else might think it's dung after they made and took there valuable time to create 5 demos.

Well good luck with all that :wink:


----------



## Ed (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: 100 free copies of the incredible new library (K2)!!!*



StrangeCat @ Tue Aug 21 said:


> Also Incredible K2 Lib is a matter of opinion, someone else might think it's dung after they made and took there valuable time to create 5 demos.



If you dont like it, you dont make demos. If you still tried to make demoeven if you didnt like it you'd be pretty foolish


----------



## linwood (Aug 21, 2007)

You're right, Ed ,but the business man in me says don't give away 60k in product to get a couple good demos. Who was the genius that came up with this and who gave the ok because I've got a bridge in NY for sale. The idea is to make money.


----------



## Ed (Aug 21, 2007)

linwood @ Tue Aug 21 said:


> The idea is to make money.



Other than the truth claiming to get some good demos, I dont see how its a scam like "selling a bridge". That doesnt mean its a good sales strategy though


----------



## Fernando Warez (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: 100 free copies of the incredible new library (K2)!!!*



linwood @ Tue Aug 21 said:


> Yea, I dunno if I'd give 100 copies away for demos. I'd pick a few guys that you like and respect/trust, ask them to do 1 demo for you. Giving away 100 copies puts no value on your product from the get go..... and God knows who you're giving it to. 100 free copies = a torrent somewhere for sure.



That's a good point.


----------



## linwood (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm not sayin' it's a scam, it's more like I'm sayin' only a fool would give away 60k to get something he could get for much much less, but what do I know.......


----------



## artsoundz (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: 100 free copies of the incredible new library (K2)!!!*

My take is the guy has been respectful and open to suggestions. 5 demos IS a lot. If a client wants me to do a demo- it costs him. But, in the end, I get the feeling these are cool people trying something different. I think they have a lot of faith in this project so Im at least intrigued.


----------



## linwood (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: 100 free copies of the incredible new library (K2)!!!*

I'm with ya artsoundz. They do seem like nice people and I hope this lib is slammin' and I'll be the first to throw $600 at it. I hope I don't appear to be name calling. I'm really just looking out for them, but it's none of my business. Just seems they might be over excited and about to do something they might regret later. They might look back and go....man, we gave it to 95 potential customers @ 600 a pop. Darn....or they might be smarter than all of us and the 500 tracks are theirs, they own it, and their next release is a 50 cd set of production music.


----------



## Pavel (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: 100 free copies of the incredible new library (K2)!!!*

our next release of a highly refined and modified library ART. No 50 discs certainly will not. My life is the principle of honesty and respect for others. 

We have received many comments. And we are happy. And musicians are grateful for that. In the next two months we will be making major changes in the product. In any case, we love our project and with emotion about his fate. And hope that the final version of a product like musicians. :D

Incidentally 100 participants have already achieved. But if anyone else wants, then please write to us. :wink:


----------



## synthetic (Aug 22, 2007)

I wonder what percentage of the 100 participants will follow through with their five demos. I'll guess... 20 of them, with another dozen or so sending two each. So they'll get a little over 100 to pick through and choose the best of them, ending up with 30 good demos.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: 100 free copies of the incredible new library (K2)!!!*

Though it may seem like a good way to go then, I wonder about the time and effort that will be spent managing all the demo makers' emails ("did you listen to my piece number 3?"), keeping score of the numerous updates ("forget the last 4 I sent you, THIS is the best version!), the inevitable bug reports, writing back comments and suggested changes, etc, etc. Will it really be more rewarding than having just taken the time to find 8-10 really good demo writers?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: 100 free copies of the incredible new library (K2)!!!*

*Must* reading! : 

http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=189005&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=60 (http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic ... c&amp;start=60)


----------



## JustinW (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: 100 free copies of the incredible new library (K2)!!!*

I like the bright colors and hot women on the site. Give me those two things and I'd buy anything.


Between reading this and the KVR post I'd be scared to give any personal information to them.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 100 free copies of the incredible new library (K2)!!!*



Ned Bouhalassa @ 10/9/2007 said:


> *Must* reading! :
> 
> http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=189005&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=60 (http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic ... c&amp;start=60)



Oh well... looks like the thread is now gone! >8o


----------



## madbulk (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 100 free copies of the incredible new library (K2)!!!*

maybe you wanna give us the essence of it, Ned?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 100 free copies of the incredible new library (K2)!!!*

A KvR member stated that he found that the content suffered from little or no programming for EXS and K2, aside from that which can be accomplished using a batch software. He also said that in many of the sustain instruments, the loops were so bad that they would have to be redone. It basically was far from ready to pass on to a team for testing. He also noticed that one of the kits included sounded exactly like one of SD, just pitched up a semitone or so.


----------



## madbulk (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 100 free copies of the incredible new library (K2)!!!*

and that gets your thread removed over there?? awesome!

too bad... I was definitely expecting great things from Pavel.


----------



## Ed (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 100 free copies of the incredible new library (K2)!!!*



tfishbein82 @ Mon Sep 10 said:


> Are you sure? I can't believe that Eastwest would have stolen their samples from other developers.



lol why would you blame eastwest surely its more likely to blame this guy?


----------



## madbulk (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 100 free copies of the incredible new library (K2)!!!*

Again I think we have a case of irony getting lost in translation, Ed. But I may just be an optimist.


----------



## José Herring (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 100 free copies of the incredible new library (K2)!!!*

I accidentally hit the "Thank Topic" button. So if you all suddenly get a bouquet of roses from me, make sure and return them... :wink: 

I have to agree with Choco on this. As soon as I made out that Pavel was an independent dev from Russia "crack library" was the first thing I thought of. It's sad. Really.

I hope that nobody actually preordered or anything.


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Sep 11, 2007)

> He also noticed that one of the kits included sounded exactly like one of SD, just pitched up a semitone or so.



Like every note? Could literally be that they did what you suggest. If so, I hope no musicians get sued for using them. They probably don't even have a license written up, in fact did I even see a site link?


----------



## lux (Sep 11, 2007)

Everyone is free to like or dislike the lib, and to know if something has been resampled.

What i still cant stand, as it happened before on this forum, is this russian thing, expecially from americans and canadians. Simply I dont like it. I've seen plenty of crap coming from every country in the world, and, as far as i'm concerned, Usa and Canada were happily part of the crap game.

I really think people in russia have already their big problems in everyday living so cant see the need of an additional bashing.

Otherwise, we can open our hearts to sweetnesses like Americans being a bunch of bird sized brains with a sexual passion for weapons, chinese being a bunch of hackers and bad quality industrial producers, and finally italians being a well assorted army of cruel mafia addicted guys.

I know you are nice guys, and I'm not used to take things too seriously, but this russian thing pisses me a bit off, honestly.


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Sep 11, 2007)

I think it's more of the case we're maybe there aren't any laws there about cracking/copying software/libs and reselling and such? Not sure.

I've never heard of that as a common thing honestly. All I know is...russian women are hot


----------



## aeneas (Sep 11, 2007)

Nathan Allen Pinard @ Tue 11 Sep said:


> russian women are hot


Less than Russian viruses. >8o 

They have a great school of music there, and astonishing musicians, not to mention the (misguided) software geniuses. The talent is there, so Russians might produce a big surprise in the sample library business at any time. Don't overlook the Bear!


----------



## Hannes_F (Sep 11, 2007)

lux,

I relate. However there has been the allofmp3 case which shows that currently in russia copyright and license fees are handled very different from western countries. I think many people have this in the back of their heads.


----------



## tfishbein82 (Sep 11, 2007)

madbulk @ Tue Sep 11 said:


> Again I think we have a case of irony getting lost in translation, Ed. But I may just be an optimist.


In case anyone was unsure:

[sarcasm]Are you sure? I can't believe that Eastwest would have stolen their samples from other developers.[/sarcasm]


----------



## madbulk (Sep 11, 2007)

tfishbein82 @ Tue Sep 11 said:


> madbulk @ Tue Sep 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Again I think we have a case of irony getting lost in translation, Ed. But I may just be an optimist.
> ...



see?.. yeah!... that should exist. if it doesn't... open and shut sarchasm tags. Totally.
I was with you all the time, Baby. 
I get you.
I get jokes.


----------



## JustinW (Sep 11, 2007)

To be honest I was not even aware of the Russian stigma, nor their copyright, or lack thereof, laws regarding sample libraries before this post.

The thing that makes me question this the most is that in this post and the KVR one, it doesn't seem like the OP is defending himself or his work. People are suggesting some serious offenses and he seems to have nothing to say? Thats weird in my book. (its a paperback and 3 pages long though)


----------

